# Pinarello Prince



## Digger51

I am going to test ride this bike Saturday, but I want to know if this bike is overhyped or is it really one of the finest bikes ever built. I ahd a bike shop owner descibe it as "the Ferrari" of the bike world. Also, it is equipped with Most components just a s a Trek will come with Bontrager components. I think Bontranger is subpar equipment. Is Most upper tier or 2nd level stuff?


----------



## Cinelli 82220

Pinarello is more like Porsche. 
Unlike Ferrari, you can ride a Pinarello several days in a row before it catches fire or pieces fall off.


----------



## scbmx01

The Prince is a FANTASTIC bike, however, you will not automatically climb with the pros on Hutacam or sprint with Cav. Depending on what bike you're used to, it might initially feel a little twitchy since the wheelbase is shorter than most bikes. This isn't a problem that you can't deal with since it is in part what makes the bike so responsive and confident while cornering. The seat tube is longer than many brands, so make sure you can test ride at least one size if you're not absolutely sure of your sizing preference. 

The Most components seem to be rebranded parts (lightweight wheels, selle italia saddle, FSA bars and brakes), but I haven't heard anything bad except the heavier weights compared to some. I'm not a fan at all of carbon seatposts so I swapped the stock post for a thomson masterpiece, and found the weight to be comparable.

I'm not hating on the Dogma, but I think Pinarello did very little, aside from the marketing, to improve on the Prince. Right now, the Prince is one of the best values for a top end Pinarello on the market, if you can get it new. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## southparkcycles

For those that have an itch for a prince i just noticed there are still some in stock at Gita (USA) and current sale price puts them at $3500. As far as not being disappointed i agree, however on the flip side that is also what the 2011 Paris frameset went for and $150 more for the 2012 Paris. As far at the difference being very little aside from marketing for the prince to the dogma is inaccurate. The Prince to the Dogma to Dogma2 have been major frame differences each year.different carbon, more asymetrics and a tapered flaired fork larger bearings, internal routing, this is far from marketing. Enough to change many molds of multiple models the past 2 years.


----------



## scbmx01

1. The Dogma copied the prince design and has only slightly altered elements over the past 2 years. Nothing new or cutting edge like the old Dogma Magnesium brought to the Pinarello line.

2. I have seem people weigh equally sized finished Prince and Dogma frames and report the same weight. Say what about lighter carbon and lighter weight? I guess that diamond finish must really help the ride characteristics.

3. The Dogma uses a proprietary seatpost, so much for those riders who want a metal post or one with more/less offset. Even Cervelo offers aluminum replacement posts for their aero models.

4. The Dogma2 has a longer head tube than the Dogma or Prince, which are already on the tall side for a race bike. -17 degree stem anyone? 

5. The Dogma K, can this bike even be classified as a Dogma?

6. The fairing on the Dogma2 is a joke. Really, the same type of fairing that the UCI made Specialized remove on their TT bike, and Pinarello is trying to introduce it on one of the most un-aero bikes in the peloton?

I'll give you the asymmetrical design and larger bottom bearing of the Dogma2, but dispute their usefulness. Have you ever heard of anyone talk about a flexy prince? 

I'm not a Pinarello hater, just a Prince owner extremely unimpressed with the copycat Dogma line. There used to be a major distinction between the Prince and the Dogma, one that could justify large price differences. As a shop owner, I understand you have a financial interest in buying into the party line, but I rest assured in my experiences as well as those of another friend who also happens to sell Pinarellos. 

It is for the above reasons that I unequivocally recommend a closeout Prince, or a new Paris (if they do sell for that price) for the rider interested in a nice Pinarello. Few bike companies have such a small technological differentiation between their top 3 bikes, especially considering the enormous price difference.


----------



## southparkcycles

Are far as asymetrics and the differences go the Dogma2 is an evolutionized prince. The prince has an asymetric chainstay, which in the Dogma2 now every tube including the fork is asymetric with exception of the seat tube is asymetric. Asymetrics have been used in mountain bikes for more than a decade so this is not new technology. I am surprised it took so long for road bikes to figure this out. The new fork is more aero. If this causes issues with the UCI that is one thing but there is science available to show improved aerodynamics and increased stiffness with the flair and larger lower bearing. There is more proof in the differences of the 2 frames than in chocolate pudding. 

Dogma K - some asymetrics, same carbon, different geometry than Dogma. Name was changed to take advantage of Dogma branding. Is the Dogma K a type of Dogma?I suppose, but you can still get KOBH's here in the states if you don't like that denotion.

As far as printed weight goes you should probably never believe what you read. Most people in general think their own bikes are much lighter than they really are and it is no secret Pinarello is not the lightest on the Market. The printed weights are raw frames though.


----------

